

Keeping groundwater at bay crucial in Bertha fix - bobzimuta
http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2023225378_berthapitxml.html

======
bobzimuta
Here's the Google cached version

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fseattletimes.com%2Fhtml%2Flocalnews%2F2023225378_berthapitxml.html&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb)

for those bumping up against their paywall.

